# Mounting Grab bar to Cooler ?



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

Dalecityusa said:


> Trying to find a sturdy and solid way to mount a grab bar to a cooler, all ideas and advice greatly appreciated!
> 
> My previous set up was 2 pvc rod holders screwed to the cooler and would slide the grab bar in ... Not the smartest way as I found out last weekend ... lol !
> 
> ...


Doesn't the grab bar come with the flange to mount it?


----------



## State fish rob (Jan 25, 2017)

Some come w just threaded bolt , use a large ss flat washer 2”+ on both sides of cooler if it doesnt have a mounting flange. Backer plate if it does. Hang on !


----------



## Dalecityusa (Sep 14, 2016)

yobata said:


> Doesn't the grab bar come with the flange to mount it?


It came with a flange to mount to the deck. I’d rather mount it to the cooler so I have to option on taking it on and off


----------



## MatthewAbbott (Feb 25, 2017)

Mounting a grab bar to a cooler sounds like a terrible idea... the first time you actually need it for its intended purpose you’ll be face planting the deck of your boat.


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

Dalecityusa said:


> It came with a flange to mount to the deck. I’d rather mount it to the cooler so I have to option on taking it on and off


But how is the cooler tied down? It must be mounted to the deck somehow... If it is not, you will suffer from what @MatthewAbbott is warning you about...


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

Dalecityusa said:


> Trying to find a sturdy and solid way to mount a grab bar to a cooler


There is only one way and that way involves drilling holes in your expensive rotomolded cooler. Backing plates are nice. It doesn't matter if you go buy a couple of door kick plates from Home Depot or have a shop cut you a piece of aluminum. Drill the holes, shoot them full of G-flex, Bolt that sucker down. 

If you have the time and the give a shit, drill holes and sleeve them with a flanged stainless sleeve. This will help keep the bolts from crushing the plastic and the cooler won't look all chopped up if you need to take the grab bar off.


----------



## Dalecityusa (Sep 14, 2016)

jmrodandgun said:


> There is only one way and that way involves drilling holes in your expensive rotomolded cooler. Backing plates are nice. It doesn't matter if you go buy a couple of door kick plates from Home Depot or have a shop cut you a piece of aluminum. Drill the holes, shoot them full of G-flex, Bolt that sucker down.
> 
> If you have the time and the give a shit, drill holes and sleeve them with a flanged stainless sleeve. This will help keep the bolts from crushing the plastic and the cooler won't look all chopped up if you need to take the grab bar off.


Really like this idea. Thanks !


----------



## g8rfly (Oct 9, 2011)

MatthewAbbott said:


> Mounting a grab bar to a cooler sounds like a terrible idea... the first time you actually need it for its intended purpose you’ll be face planting the deck of your boat.


I can attest to this.


----------



## Capt Crunch (Jul 15, 2016)

Suggest the following..... 1992 Hewes Bonefisher 16 Restoration. Blue Point Fabrication in Titusville, Florida.


----------



## Capt Crunch (Jul 15, 2016)

Millie loves the ride.......


----------



## Dalecityusa (Sep 14, 2016)

Capt Crunch said:


> Millie loves the ride.......
> View attachment 47200


Hahahah like that idea , but I have an east cape Gladesmen and have to put the cooler sideways


----------



## Dalecityusa (Sep 14, 2016)

yobata said:


> But how is the cooler tied down? It must be mounted to the deck somehow... If it is not, you will suffer from what @MatthewAbbott is warning you about...


I’m using turnbuckles to secure cooler. Didn’t really want to drill into the floor so i cut 2 blocks of starboard and mounted them to the floor then screwed the hardware into that.


----------



## Pudldux (Mar 3, 2016)

Check out coolerrest.com.


----------



## Jred (Sep 22, 2013)

I mounted mine to my cooler like this and just tie the cooler down on my skiff. Not worried about putting too much weight on it in an oh [email protected] moment... maybe it’ll break and slow my fall down. It’s just 1” thick piece of starboard material cut into blocks


----------

